# Picked up this wheelie bike anyone have any info about these



## vastingray (Nov 12, 2016)

picked this up locally to cool to pass up going to restore it need all the right parts looks like someone  took a Black Friday krate and used the parts on here   Any info or directions on where to get parts would be appreciated


----------



## That bike guy (Nov 12, 2016)

Sick find. That  bike could make me catch the stingray fever.


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 12, 2016)

Very cool find! 

That is an AMF built bike. They made them for Western Flyer, and sold them under their own badge as the Skeeter 2+1. The Western Flyer versions were always blue, and usually the AMF version was red, but I believe I've seen one AMF that was blue, Jaxon on The Cabe had one.

The Western Flyer version used a Persons blue banana seat with mylar, like a Schwinn Sting-Ray Deluxe seat. I know the sissy bars are somewhat unique for these, they are short, and *may* be flat at the ends, I don;t remember for sure. 

The rear fender is somewhat unique too I believe, not sure if yours is original or not. The front fenders are like any AMF build bike.

The hardest part to find on them is the wheelie wheels, and yours has them so that's a good thing!


----------



## vastingray (Nov 13, 2016)

rfeagleye said:


> Very cool find!
> 
> That is an AMF built bike. They made them for Western Flyer, and sold them under their own badge as the Skeeter 2+1. The Western Flyer versions were always blue, and usually the AMF version was red, but I believe I've seen one AMF that was blue, Jaxon on The Cabe had one.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rob I appreciate the help I guess I need to find a donor bike to strip the parts off


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 13, 2016)

You have all the hard parts that you need. Easy restore now. Here is a links to my wheelie bike I had. You can cut a sissy bar down for this bike.

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s853.photobucket.com/user/paradisejaxon/embed/slideshow/AMF Roadmaster Wheelie Bike"></iframe>


----------



## vastingray (Nov 13, 2016)

Jaxon said:


> You have all the hard parts that you need. Easy restore now. Here is a links to my wheelie bike I had. You can cut a sissy bar down for this bike.
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s853.photobucket.com/user/paradisejaxon/embed/slideshow/AMF Roadmaster Wheelie Bike"></iframe>



Thank you so much ! I couldn't find much on it. Was wondering what wheels and hub to use ? I've got the rear mag like you have but not sure of rims and hub
I don't think the ones on it are correct most probably off a Black Friday krate


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 14, 2016)

I bought a Western Flyer coaster for parts for mine. I got nice wheels, handlebars and some other parts to use. Keep a eye out for a nice bike. If you have a original sport mag the rim strip will only fit a Schwinn S2 rim. If you have one I made then you can put the rim strip into a MO MFG rim. I tried using a Huffy rim but it is a little bit to small for the rim strip.


----------



## vastingray (Nov 14, 2016)

Jaxon said:


> I bought a Western Flyer coaster for parts for mine. I got nice wheels, handlebars and some other parts to use. Keep a eye out for a nice bike. If you have a original sport mag the rim strip will only fit a Schwinn S2 rim. If you have one I made then you can put the rim strip into a MO MFG rim. I tried using a Huffy rim but it is a little bit to small for the rim strip.



That's a great idea to find a donor bike and thank you on the information regarding the sport mag I really appreciate it There is really not much information to be found on it


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes, there are only a few ads out there and internet pictures on the 2+1 bikes. That is a good good score there, that will be a fun project!

Looks like you're going to be into some non-Schwinn stuff now! Better get a bigger garage!


----------



## vastingray (Nov 15, 2016)

eel  said:


> Yes, there are only a few ads out there and internet pictures on the 2+1 bikes. That is a good good score there, that will be a fun project!
> 
> Looks like you're going to be into some non-Schwinn stuff now! Better get a bigger garage!



Haha I've only got a few non schwinns this one and the wheel steering wheel bike but some are really cool


----------



## videoranger (Nov 18, 2016)

Looks cool. How's it for riding wheelies?


----------



## Darren Brown (Dec 7, 2016)

I have the AMF version of this bike,I have not restored it yet. If you need any reference pictures you can email me and I will send you what you need.

dbrown427@comcast.net


----------

